# 48cm!!



## lucy123 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi All

I had my session with PT today who again did my measurements.

I last posted my measurements taken on 31st August which at that stage since 10th June, I had lost 21 cm and was absolutely over the moon!

So today, I was expecting to have lost another cm here and there as I would have expected a big loss at the beginning and for this to then slow down.

I was absolutely floored when I was told I have now lost a total 48cm. After reaching my first weight goal yesterday of making it into the 15 stone club as well I can't tell you how good I am feeling.

So just to repeat what I said in my post in August, being diagnosed as a diabetic is awful when we are first told, but 4 months on I can say I am a much much happier person, who has lots more energy and confidence! I feel I have a new lease on life, and encourage all of you in the WLG to keep up the good work. 

If I could bottle the feeling and share it with you I would!

I now am aiming to lose another 7lbs for christmas!

Thank you all again for your much needed support and encouragement.


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 4, 2010)

That's brilliant Lucy!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations Lucy you have done really well.......keep up the hardwork it defintely paying off


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Sheilagh and Teapot!

I have just realised also - that is only taking account of loss around just under boobs, right upper leg, right upper arm, tummy at belly button! so thats not accounting for left arm, left leg, hips, stomach that was there like a mantel piece just below my boobs! Lower legs and lower arms - so would probably be lots more, but these measurements will do for me!!


----------



## tracey w (Nov 5, 2010)

You are so inspiring, well done, reading your posts definately keeps me at the exercise, so thank you!


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done lucy, good luck for losing the 7lbs before christmas (it's the same target that I have myself but I've been doing terribly the last 2 weeks!) xx


----------



## MargB (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done Lucy and interesting to read how you feel about weight loss and diagnosis as I am thinking along similar lines.

Obviously not happy to be diabetic but the diagnosis has spurred me on to do something about my weight and I feel fitter and look better.  Are you on tablets for diabeties?  I wonder if my Metformin and the fact my body is no longer fighting the insulin is aiding the weight loss.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Emma and Marg and thank you for your comments.

Marg- I am not on any meds - diet and exercise only.

I always  try to look on the bright side of things - it would be easy to lie down and feel sorry for myself, but haven't really found a reason to with the diabetes yet.


----------

